# Audyssey XT32 Results



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

I just got my new UMM-6 mic in the mail today and though I would take some measurements. My mains are large DIY 3-ways and my sub is also DIY, a 15" Dayton Quatro (no longer made) with 300W plate amp. Receiver is an Onkyo NR818. REW interface is UMM-6 with cal, with hdmi to the receiver and no soundcard cal. The room is open to the rest of the house and has a vaulted ceiling, so it's pretty large and wide open. No room treatments are present

Results look good to me with the crossover points decided by XT32, which are 40Hz HPF for the mains and 80Hz LPF for the sub. All I did was dial in the sub's variable phase to get the best blend then let XT32 take over.

Any and all comments welcome!


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Not bad at all. Some room treatments like bass traps will reduce the ringing at 70 & 80 Hz and tighten up the bass. The ringing at 33 Hz will be harder to get rid of, although it could be something vibrating in the room.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

The front two corners are about the only place that I could put traps, or any other treatment, in this room. The right to left wall spacing is the only consistent dimension in the room, about 14', and the left wall has a giant window. Any idea what would even resonate in the low 30s? It could be a cabinet resonance of the mains or sub, other than that I'm not sure what the suspect could be besides the couch. Same with the 80Hz ringing, not sure who to blame.

I'm trying to think of other improvements to try despite it looking pretty good to me. I fiddled around with different HPFs and LPFs last night and failed to do any better than the ones Audyssey picked.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

> UMM-6 with cal,


Calibrated by who?


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Using the manufacturer provided calibration, supposedly unique per serial number... http://www.daytonaudio.com/index.php/test-measurement/umm-6-usb-measurement-microphone.html


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

A 30 Hz resonance could be a door or heavy furniture. Or even the HVAC running. Try playing a constant tone from a test CD or other source; walk around the room and feel the walls, door, etc. Same thing for the 80Hz one


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

fusseli said:


> Using the manufacturer provided calibration, supposedly unique per serial number... http://www.daytonaudio.com/index.php/test-measurement/umm-6-usb-measurement-microphone.html


Looking at it, looks reasonable.


----------

